# Beaver State Aerobatic Contest



## svanhatt (Jul 31, 2017)

Beaver State is just around the corner!! Located in wonderful Pendleton, Or at KPDT. The contest dates are August 11th & 12th. Registration will begin at 9am Thursday morning August 10th. If you have not notified our Contest Director, Sean VanHatten, that you are planning to come, please make haste and do that as soon as possible. Sean can be reached via email at [email protected] or by phone at (541) 480-7456.
Sean would love to hear from competitors and volunteers alike so that he can be prepared for a fabulous contest.
We have arranged for hotel rooms at the local Red Lion in Pendleton. Their number is (541) 276-6111. Be sure to tell them you are with the Aerobatic Club to get our discounted rate that includes breakfast each morning.
Practice is available before the contest. Just let Sean know when you'll be arriving, and we'll make sure you can come play in the box. Looking forward to seeing you there!


----------

